# Retiring in Barcelona



## Edvarcat (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello,

My wife and I live in San Jose, California, and are planning to retire in Barcelona. We love the city, but we have a few questions:
Our monthly income would be about 2,100 euros
We know that we will be renting a one bedroom apartment that will cost approx. 1,400 euros
We will have to eat out everyday. Is it possible to have a simple life with the 700 euros left after paying for the rent? 

Thanks, 
Eddie


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm an American who has lived in Barcelona for the last 10 years. I think the 700 would be possible, but would only include bare necessities. I wonder at the price you're going to pay for your flat. It seems a little high for a one bedroom. Lately prices for flats here have been dropping. About 2 years ago, I negotiated a rent decrease of 200 euros for my flat, because the prices were dropping so. I rent a 2 bedroom, In Gotico, fully furnished, and recently renovated for 750. Maybe look around for a better deal, and you'll make your money go farther....


----------



## Edvarcat (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info Elisa. Maybe we should spend more time looking for a better deal with the apartment. By the way, the one bedroom apartment I mentioned is in Gracia. 
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I think....I am sure.. that you can find a good flat 2 bedrooms for 700 euros or maybe less in a normal zone..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Edvarcat said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I live in San Jose, California, and are planning to retire in Barcelona. We love the city, but we have a few questions:
> Our monthly income would be about 2,100 euros
> ...


:welcome:

I agree with the others that even for Barcelona that rent sounds high - but 700€ for everything else is reasonable

as US citizens, I guess you've sorted out your visas? I was under the impression that retirement visas required a higher income than that - though to be fair different consulates seem to set different amounts!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Another factor here which is important to consider is the noise level. And you never know til you live there. Gracia is a great area for shopping, nightlife, but also has the potential for being quite noisy at night. But some streets, off the main drag, can be fine. I just woudn't commit to anything long term until you are here.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Edvarcat said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I live in San Jose, California, and are planning to retire in Barcelona. We love the city, but we have a few questions:
> Our monthly income would be about 2,100 euros
> ...


1200 is way too much for a one bedroom in Gracia. Have you actually seen the flat? Be careful, there are a lot of scams in relation to apartment rental. Gracia is a nice area but can be loud.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Edvarcat said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I live in San Jose, California, and are planning to retire in Barcelona. We love the city, but we have a few questions:
> Our monthly income would be about 2,100 euros
> ...


Why will you have to eat out every day?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why will you have to eat out every day?


Perhaps the flat does not come with a kitchen?

Either way, the price seems expensive even for Barcelona.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

God thats expensive why Barcelona i live in mora de ebre and for 350 a month unfurnished apartment 2 bed brand spanking new 
Try inland its a lot cheaper and to be honest the smaller villages are a lot quieter
I would certainly shop around 
Good luck


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Not mentioned is currency risk.

If your income is in US$ and are spending € you can't budget too close to the line. If it was me I'd budget using at least the worst historic exchange rate. $1.6 to the € or so. Even that might not be 100% safe.

If the exchange rate stays flat you'll have extra money every month. If things go against you then you'll be protected.


----------

